# [SOLVED] Hard Drive Format Greyed Out



## johndrew

Bit of a long tail but it may help any that try to help.

I had problems with the second SATA HDD (a Maxtor 6Y250M0) which I use for storage/backups; it was divided into two partions. I checked with CHKDSK found it dirty and went for the recovery option; this failed with an i/o warning. Went for the option to reformat which appeared fine but when I tried to `Delete Partition` it refused.

I loaded the SeaTools floppy and used the Z (erase track 0) option. Whilst I was at it I did a check of the drive and it came back as `good`.
I then went to the format option, which loaded the Wizard, and set the drive up as a single primary basic NTFS partition. This can be written to and read from. 

I now have the need to divide the drive back into two partitions but both the `Delete Partition` and `Format` options are greyed out. This applies to both drives.

Can anyone please help me regain the facility and tell me where I went wrong?

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

Had a similar problem read this thread.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f16/solved-not-letting-me-partition-my-hard-drive-186052.html


----------



## johndrew

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

Thanks for coming back, but your problem was quite different to mine as this is a second drive not my C: or D: partitions which are on the first drive - both the C: and D: partitions show exactly the same as your screen shot as does the E: drive (the one that started this bother - I think)


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

Are there any system files on the Maxtor 6Y250M0? You can't format or delete a partition containing system files using Disk management.


----------



## johndrew

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

All that is on the drive is Acronis backup archives, registry backups made using ERUNT, some home videos and a couple of documents. Even with all deleted it makes no difference.

I understand it is not possible to delete or format C: and D: because C: has Windows on it and D: has some programs such as MS Works which is linked to C:. I was saying that the feedback for both `Delete Partition` and `Format` from Disk Management was the same for both drives, i.e. greyed out.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*



johndrew said:


> I understand it is not possible to delete or format C: and D: because C: has Windows on it and D: has some programs such as MS Works which is linked to C:. I was saying that the feedback for both `Delete Partition` and `Format` from Disk Management was the same for both drives, i.e. greyed out.


They are greyed out because the system, which Disk management is part of, won't let you perform those actions.

There may be hidden system files on the D: drive.
In Windows Explorer click Tools > Folder options > View > Choose "Show hidden files and folders" and remove the tick next to "Hide protected operating system files".

Now you'll be able to see the hidden system files. Don't delete or move any of them unless you're absolutely sure that won't harm the system.


----------



## johndrew

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

OK that is fine for the system drive and I accept that. C: and D: are a separate drive from the one giving me the problems. But what about the second drive (E that is apparently causing all the bother? 

It seemed fine this afternoon (apart from the greyed out options) so I decided to do a backup of C: on it using the Acronis True Image boot CD. The backup appeared fine and validated properly but when I re-booted the PC just hung with the drive light on as if I had a dirty drive. I waited ages but it didn`t complete so I shut down and disconnected the drive. I am now booted on the primary drive (C:&D: partitions) and have checked they are not dirty so it must have been the other drive (E.

Could it be the drive is failed in some way even though the SeaTools disk says it`s OK?


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

Please post a screenshot of Disk Management.
Have you tried *MaxBlast*?


----------



## johndrew

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

Sorry I have no idea how to post a screenshot of Disk Management.

No I haven`t tried MaxBlast; but doesn`t the new SeaTools do the same job?

What I have done is:

Using Acronis TI I cloned my primary drive to the suspect drive - it boots and runs OK. BUT, if I have a second drive fitted I have a boot problem in as much as the PC wont boot but just sits with a lot of drive activity after the `loading` screen and before the `Welcome` screen.

I fitted a brand new drive, the PC booted normally and the drive was not recognised in `My Computer. I formatted the new drive fully - all appeared well. The options were not greyed out at this point. Perhaps I should have re-booted after the format but I didn`t. I did copy some files across with no problems and all seemed fine. When I re-booted the PC hung as above. I shut it down and changed the SATA port it was connected to on the motherboard and tried again - same result. I disconnected the drive and booted normally, came online and wrote this.

I am convinced the drive is OK.
I have not touched the BIOS since taking ownership of the PC as new a little over 2 years ago - is it possible for it to change itself?
I have not added any hardware since new. The only hardware changed has bee the HDD.

Where do I go from here?


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

Open *Disk management*:
Right click "*My computer*" > choose *Manage* > *Disk Management*. Maximize the window.

Press the "Print Scrn" key on the keyboard.
Open *Paint* (Start > Programs > Accessories > Paint) > Press Ctrl + V.
Save the screenshot as jpeg.

To post the screenshot:
Click "Go advanced" under the reply box.
Click the "paper clip" icon in the new window.
Another window - click Browse and choose the file you want to upload - then click Upload. Close the upload window.
Back to the reply window > click the "paper clip" icon > click the uploaded file.


----------



## johndrew

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*









Hopefully I`ve done it right.

To get the drive recognised and be able to boot the PC I was forced to erase the drive thus all you have is an unallocated unit. If I now format it (and I can) and try a reboot it is probable I will be able to boot. If I load data onto the drive it will definitey hang on boot.

As you can see, although the drive that highlighted the problem was Maxtor, the new drive is Western Digital as is the existing boot drive.

One thing I noticed when wiping the drive, both the boot drive and this one claimed to be on (I think) connection 0 but the numbers after it were different. Does this mean anything? Could the problem be something fundamental with the PC?


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

What's the computer make/model?
Make sure no RAID options are enabled in BIOS.


----------



## johndrew

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

I was wrong about the re-boot; as soon as I format the PC hangs.

How do I check to see no Raid options are enabled? I steer clear of BIOS as I`m advised it can do damage.

The PC was built by a company called Power Computing in the UK. Not particularly large.

The spec is:
CPU AMD Athlon 64 3500+
Motherboard Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe BIOS Award (11/26/04)
RAM 2048MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM
2 x NVIDIA GeForce 6600GT Video Cards in SLI
2 x WD2500KS-00mJB0 HDDs
NEC DVD-RW ND3540A
Asus DVD-E616P3
Asus TV/FM card
OS XP Pro SP2

If you need more please ask.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

Enter BIOS by tapping the Del key while the computer is starting.

In the Advanced menu > choose "Onboard device configuration" > NVRAID Configuration > set RAID to Disabled.

What power supply do you have?


----------



## johndrew

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

Went into BIOS setup screen and navigated to the RAID bit - it was set at `Disabled` I pressed `Esc` and exited with no changes.

My power suppy is a Hiper 480W unit.


----------



## johndrew

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

Silly question, could this be the result of using Ccleaner or Advanced Windows Care to clean up the system?


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*



johndrew said:


> Silly question, could this be the result of using Ccleaner or Advanced Windows Care to clean up the system?


Possibly. Try scanning the system files for errors:

Click Start > Run > type *sfc /scannow* (note the space after sfc) and click OK. The *S*ystem *F*ile *C*hecker will start and might ask you for your XP installation disc. 

If that doesn't help - try a *repair install*.

If your XP installation disc doesn't include SP2 you have to reinstall that after performing either of the procedures mentioned above.


----------



## johndrew

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

Tried sfc /scannow and SP2 is on the disk, but the window kept asking for SP2. Should I simply go for a repair? If so should I note the warning about the BLASTER WORM and other items in your link? Do you think I could have a virus of some sort? I posted this a week ago http://www.techsupportforum.com/security-center/hijackthis-log-help/185780-i-did-check.html and do not go to any sites that are not approved by McAfee SiteAdvisor.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

I think you should try different SATA ports for the Maxtor drive first.
Also - since the PSU is a little "weak" for your system: Try running with one video card.

If you decide to perform a repair install:
Read the warnings.
Download and run *Microsoft Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool*.

After the repair: Make sure you have a firewall running before you enable the internet connection.


----------



## johndrew

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

Right. I have an admission to make. I have just done something I never thought I would dare do; I tampered with the Registry!!!

After my last post I thought perhaps I was doing something wrong somewhere and remembered a PDF I downloaded about how to do a sfc /scannow check and things to do if various messages arose. It led me by the hand to change drive idents in the Registry and sfc /scannow worked. I must admit to feeling a bit pleased with myself.

Presumably I do not need to do a Repair now, so what do I try next? 

By the way that information in your link really put the wind up me - I may not be as young as I once was but words like that can really get the pulse racing especially as I have read of these worms.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

You were right to be alarmed by the worm warning.

So sfc /scannow ran - and asked for the CD? If so, some system files have been repaired/replaced. 

Have you tried formatting the Maxtor drive again? If it's still acting up you should try another SATA port on the motherboard.


----------



## johndrew

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

Just got your last post.

The Maxtor drive is no longer fitted. Both drives are Western Digital now. I did try moving the plugs up to the next row on the motherboard but that made no difference.

I have the Malicious Software Tool on the PC and it gets updated automatically. I also use Kerio Firewall, AVG Free anti-virus, Defender, Ad-Aware, Spybot and three other spyware tools. All are updated regularly and I do regular scans.

On the subject of the PSU. It was fitted from new and the PC has function OK to date (apart from a HDD failure in the first year - that`s where the first WD drive came in). When you say `little "weak"` is this a result of age, bad design or what? If necessary I can buy a new PSU.

I was out all today and am feeling a bit tired. Tomorrow I will try a quick format on the currently unallocated drive and see it the PC boots as advertised now I have completed the sfc /scannow. 

Your help and support is much appreciated.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

Do you have a link to the PDF about different sfc errors? I'd like to read it.

I think the PSU ought to be stronger since your video cards need over 100W to run, power supplies do deteriorate and Hiper isn't one of the better manufacturers.


----------



## johndrew

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

Link to the PDF I have http://www.updatexp.com/scannow-sfc.html

I did a quick format of the drive and tried a re-boot; situation still the same.

Question. If I boot into Windows, I can format the second drive and write data to it. If I boot from the Acronis disk I can backup to it and verify the data. The problem comes only when trying to boot into Windows with the drive in a formatted state. This sounds rather strange to me as everything is working OK up to the point of format and boot. Could it be some form of software/setup conflict?


----------



## johndrew

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

I have been reading the motherboard manual on the BIOS after my `expedition` into it. There is a boxout on page 4-11 (if you have access to a copy) which talks about `Default Settings`. It says that the Default Settings are satisfactory for most conditions and if the system becomes unstable after changing any of them the `Load Default Settings` should be used.

Whilst I know that, other than when I went in the other day, I haven`t changed any settings, is it possible this action may assist in recovery or do you think it is something else?

On boot, the BIOS screen shows both drives so I guess it is recognising them both, which I suppose leaves something within Windows. Does that sound right?


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

IMHO it's caused by a corrupt Windows - not BIOS.

This thread is getting a bit confusing... Is it only the Maxtor drive causing problems?


----------



## johndrew

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

Sorry for any confusion.

No. The problem was originally found/occurred with a Maxtor drive fitted. In case it was the drive I fitted a new Western Digital which exhibits the same problem. I think any drive will cause the same symptoms. From your opinion that it is a corrupt Windows, this would make sense.

I have been trying to think of possibilities which may fit the circumstances and it looks as if I`ve clouded the issue - sorry. The question now is, what in Windows is corrupt that is causing the problem and how should it be fixed. Is that right?


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

Since sfc didn't fix the problem there (IMO) are two options:

1. Repair install of Windows

2. Reinstallation of Windows

In both cases you should backup all data, drivers (especially network/modem) and programs before proceeding.


----------



## johndrew

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

Well, I`m finally back online with a functional PC after quite a bit of `fun`.

I went for the `Repair` option and backed up everything by cloning the system drive to the second one making certain that I didn`t change the boot partition to the `new` item. I figured it was the safest option and would, if necessary give me a second bite of the cherry.

The repair went as predicted in your link and I followed instructions to the letter. When the PC booted to windows all appeared well and I went through the final setup screens (Do you want to register, etc) by using the `Next` button. I loaded drivers that were needed, set the screen resolution, tidied up the screen icons and uninstalled/reinstalled Acronis TI as some of its parts had been removed during the repair. I then re-booted and had exactly the same problem as before.

At this point I was really confused as it seemed the problem was elsewhere.

As a last ditch attempt, I deleted the drive and formatted the copied drive partitions, risking loss of data and went for the repair option again. Again all went to plan until the Windows installation re-booted the PC; at this point CHKDSK ran (I`ve no idea why). I didn`t catch it in time to stop it so I had to leave it to run its course but it reported nothing. The repair then ran to completion and again loaded the necessary drivers, sorted Acronis TI and tidied up. I then re-booted and it all worked as advertised.

The next job was installing around 100 Windows updates which took some considerable time and, of course, IE 7 played up. However, I now have my PC back and I have backed up the function system partition in full. If I`d not overwritten the backup I had in the first place with a corrupt version how easy life would have been.

There remains one final question on my PSU, which you indicated was not the best and could be short on power. Do you have a recommendation for a quality (and if possible quiet) unit of a capacity you believe would be better?

In conclusion, I should like to thank you for your help and support in this saga and hope that such a situation doesn`t occur again. The only puzzle remaining to me is what caused the original problem - probably I shall never know - unless of course you have a clue?


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

I think that either Ccleaner or Advanced Windows Care messed the Registry up.

Have a look at this PSU: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/114931
this should do the job as well: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/120377


----------



## johndrew

*Re: Hard Drive Format Greyed Out*

I shall need to be more careful when cleaning rubbish from the system in future!!!!!!!

I like the look of the Antec PSUs even though `on paper` they are only slightly above the rating (480W peak 520W according to the book that came with it) for mine. Price is not bad either.

Thanks again for your help.

:wave:


----------

